# Mein neues Spielzeug



## Oliver (16. September 2007)

Montag wird mein neues Spielzeug auf die Reise geschickt und sollte demnächst eintrudeln 

3/4PS Kompressor, Dimas Evaporator und etwas längerer Saugleitung. Bin mal gepannt, welche Temperaturen damit drin sind, insbesondere mit einem Quad. 

Gebaut von Dimas(tech) aus Italien. Preisfragen bitte nur über PN.


----------



## Marbus16 (16. September 2007)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Kovsk (16. September 2007)

Nettes Teil, wars teuer? Hoffe mal, dann bekommen wir deinen E2140 mal mit 4Ghz zu sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2007)

Und wo baust Du das Teil auf?


----------



## McZonk (16. September 2007)

*hust* der gute G0ler  *hust*

Da bin ich echt mal auf die ersten Werte gespannt :eek: Auch wenn sie nicht mit dem Q66 sind :p


----------



## Oliver (16. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und wo baust Du das Teil auf?



Auf meinem Schreibtisch


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Montag wird mein neues Spielzeug auf die Reise geschickt und sollte demnächst eintrudeln
> 
> 3/4PS Kompressor, Dimas Evaporator und etwas längerer Saugleitung. Bin mal gepannt, welche Temperaturen damit drin sind, insbesondere mit einem Quad.
> 
> Gebaut von Dimas(tech) aus Italien. Preisfragen bitte nur über PN.



Geil, das ist 'nen Raum ganz nach meinem Geschmack *sabber*


----------



## Oliver (16. September 2007)

Der Raum ist nicht meiner, sondern dem der des Erbauers Dimas


----------



## DoktorX (16. September 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Gebaut von Dimas(tech) aus Italien.


 Oh oh!!:eek:


----------



## Oliver (16. September 2007)

Was soll mir das sagen?


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. September 2007)

Nette Kokü, aber Versand dürfte happig sein... 
Warum Dimas?

Das Doppel-S für Singlestage zu zensieren nervt etwas.  K.A., ob das bei zwei Buchstaben schon sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Oliver (16. September 2007)

Weil man von vielen KoKü-Bauern abezockt wird. Dimas kenne ich persönlich. Außerdem baut er erstklassige KoKüs zu einem guten Preis. Im deutschsprachigen Raum gibt es ja nur einen bekannteren Erbauer, von dem ich aber auch schon einige nicht so tolle Geschichten gehört habe.

Der Versand hält sich mit 35 Euro in Grenzen. Viel billiger kommt man auch innerhalb Deutschland nicht weg.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. September 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der Versand hält sich mit 35 Euro in Grenzen. Viel billiger kommt man auch innerhalb Deutschland nicht weg.


Das ist wirklich zivil und günstiger als ich dachte. 

*Edit:* Thx nochmals


----------



## venom123 (17. September 2007)

lol ein kokü bauer...hört sich witzig an

um wieviel prozent erhöht sich die kühlleistung mit einer kokü gegenüber einer lukü schätzungsweise?


----------



## Oliver (17. September 2007)

Prozentual, keine Ahnung. Die Temperatur am Evaporator unter Last mit einem X6800 mit 1,6 Volt und 4.500MHz liegt bei Last bei zirka -40 Grad Celsius. Die CPU-Temperatur ist ein wenig höher. Im Gegensatz zu Luftkühlung also 80 bis 100 Grad Celsius bessere Temperatur.

Allerdings beträgt der Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf 180 Watt und unter Last 250 Watt. Der Anschaffungspreis ist auch nicht ohne. Deshaöb werde ich die Kompressorkühlung auch hauptsächlich zum Benchen nutzen.


----------



## Steal-Angel (17. September 2007)

Genau das richtige um Tests für das Extrem-Forum zu erstellen 
Hoffe wir werden viele schöne Tests von dir lesen!


----------



## venom123 (18. September 2007)

lol benches "faken" ^^


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Als hätte ich das nötig 

Montag verschickt, heute angekommen. Ging flotter als ich dachte. Sieht super aus und mir gribbelt es chon in den Fingern. Muss aber wohl bis Mitte nächster Woche warten, bevor ich die passende Hardware habe. Mein Blitz-Extreme will ich nicht beim ersten Versuch opfern


----------



## Kovsk (19. September 2007)

Cool, fereue mich schon auf die benches.


----------



## tj3011 (19. September 2007)

ja da bin ich auch ma gespannt


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. September 2007)

Was steht uns hinsichtlich CPU(s) bevor?


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Alles, was ich habe.

Erstmal E2140 retail, E4500 ES, E6600 ES und Conroe-L ES 2,8 GHz. Meine AMDs brauche ich aufgrund von Coldbug wohl gar nicht erst zu testen.


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Hier noch ein paar (schlechte) Bilder. Thilo, mach besser die Augen zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Temperaturmessgerät werde ich morgen ein pasendes kaufen. Mitte nächster Woche wird es wahrscheinlich erste Ergebnisse geben.


----------



## patrock84 (19. September 2007)

> Meine AMDs brauche ich aufgrund von Coldbug wohl gar nicht erst zu testen.



Ich kann zwar keinen Kokü leistungstechnisch nicht einschätzen, aber ich weiß, das Stunned Guy seine AMDs mit 2V betreibt, umso den Coldbug zu umgehen, da er dann wieder knapp über null Celcius ist..


----------



## Oliver (20. September 2007)

Ja, das ist ein ganz guter Trick, der aber mit meiner Single Stage und den AMD-CPUs, die ich habe, nicht funktionieren wird. Dafür ist selbst die Abwärme bei 2V zu niedrig. Und zum benchen ist nach wie vor Intel noch erste Wahl.


----------



## Oliver (21. September 2007)

Gestern habe ich mir das passende digitale Thermometer gekauft. Wen es interessiert, die Modellbezeichnung lautet "Voltcraft Digital Thermometer K102". Kostet bei Conrad 54 Euro und man kann zwei K-Type-Temperatursensoren anschließen. Die Version mit einem Anschluss kostet 38 Euro.

Natürlich habe ich die Temperatur im unbelasteten Zustand gleich mal ausgelesen. Die minimal mögliche Temperatur einer Kompressorkühlung sagt allerdings nicht sonderlich viel aus, da eine gute Kompressorkühlung bei Last stabile Temperaturen liefern muss, unabhängig von der erreichten Temperatur im unbelasteten Zustand.

Richtig austesten werde ich mein Spielzeug wie gesagt nächste Woche 

Schlechtes Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. September 2007)

Die K-Type-Sensoren sind nicht im Lieferumfang, richtig?


----------



## Nelson (22. September 2007)

das ding is schon hammer geil! wie funktioniert eigentlich so ne kokü?


----------



## Oliver (22. September 2007)

Die K-Type-Sensoren sind nicht im Lieferumfang des Messgerätes enthalten, aber auf Wunsch wird gegen einen seht geringen Aufpreis ein Sensor mitgeliefert. Im Conrad habe ich auf die Schnelle nur einen K-Type-Sensor von -50 bis 200 Grad Celsius gefunden. Kostet zirka 5 Euro. 

Habe leider keine Zeit, das ausführlich zu erklären, aber folgendes sagt Wikipedia über die Funktionsweise eines Kühlschranks, was Prinzip der Kompressorkühlung gleicht:



> Kompressorkühlschrank [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Beim Kompressorkühlschrank verdichtet ein Kompressor ein gasförmiges Kältemittel, das sich dabei erwärmt. Im Verflüssiger, der aus schwarzen Kühlschlangen besteht und an der Rückseite des Geräts angebracht ist, wird die Wärme an die Umgebung abgegeben und das Medium kondensiert. Danach strömt das Arbeitsmedium zur Druckabsenkung durch eine Drossel, z. B. ein Expansionsventil oder ein Kapillarrohr, dann weiter in den Verdampfer im Inneren des Kühlschranks. Hier entnimmt das verdampfende Kältemittel dem Innenraum des Kühlschranks die notwendige Verdampfungswärme und strömt als Gas weiter zum außenliegenden Kompressor. Ein Kompressorkühlschrank entspricht in der Funktion exakt einer Wärmepumpe, sie unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Nutzung der Wärmeüberträger. Die neuen Kühlschränke funktionieren mit Ammoniak nach dem Linde-Verfahren.
> 
> Eine ausführliche Funktionsbeschreibung findet sich im Artikel der Kompressionskältemaschine.



Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kühlschrank#Kompressork.C3.BChlschrank


----------



## hansi152 (29. September 2007)

wir haben den 29.9.!
Hallo? Wo sind die Benches?


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

Oliver muss auch arbeiten. Da kanns schon mal 2 Wochen / länger dauern. Kein Grund, ungeduldig oder gar unfreundlich zu werden.


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, auch wenn es bei mir bei passiver LuKü bleibt


----------



## Oliver (30. September 2007)

Heute war erstmal AOCM und LN2-benchen angesagt. Für die Kokü brauch ich erstmal ein Board, welches meine CPUs auch an die Grenzen treibt und nicht mit wassergekühlter CPU schon überfordert ist. Board kommt Anfang der Woche. Dann wird es auch erste handfeste Resultate geben. Entschuldigt die Verzögerung, aber meistens funktioniert nicht alles so, wie man sich das vorstellt. In meinem Fall war bzw ist das Board, das ich gerne hätte, noch  nicht lieferbar.


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

Welches Board nimmst du?


----------



## Oliver (30. September 2007)

Zuerst werde ich das Biostar TP35D2-A7 testen. Das soll sehr gut sein und ist recht günstig (zumindest nach ersten Tests von Usern auf XtremeSystems). Alternate listet das Board schon: http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=GPEI16

Je nachdem wie zufrieden ich mit dem Board bin, werde ich mir überlegen ein DFI LANparty UT P35-T2R zuzulegen. Für Zweikern-Prozessoren scheint es zurzeit kein besseres Board zu geben.


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2007)

Erste Tests der KoKü kann man unter anderem hier sehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=14634&postcount=59


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Erste Tests der KoKü kann man unter anderem hier sehen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=14634&postcount=59



Echt net schlecht, meinst du du knackst die 9,xxx sec noch???


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2007)

Nein, dafür müsste es schon LN2 sein bei Weit über 5 GHz.


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Nein, dafür müsste es schon LN2 sein bei Weit über 5 GHz.


Naja schade, aber so ist ja auch schon net schlecht. Mal sehen was du dann mit optimierten Timings schaffst.


----------



## SoF (5. Oktober 2007)

da hat der Fr3ak vollkommen recht - meine 10.266s mit dem E6850 sind momentan kompressorgekühlt das schnellste was man finden kann in Deutschland - für schnelleres muss dann mindestens DICE her und selbst für DICE und 9.XXXs braucht man einen guten Chip - ich hab auch schon einige DICE gekühlte gesehen, die an den sub 10s scheiterten, stellenweise sogar langsamer als mein KoKü-Bench waren.

Nichtsdestotrotz - mach Dampf Fr3ak, ich brauch endlich mal wieder einen würdigen Gegenspieler in der kompressorgekühlten Klasse 
Thilo soll mal nen 6850 für dich springen lassen, damit wir nen kleinen Wettkampf austragen können


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

SoF schrieb:


> da hat der Fr3ak vollkommen recht - meine 10.266s mit dem E6850 sind momentan kompressorgekühlt das schnellste was man finden kann in Deutschland - für schnelleres muss dann mindestens DICE her und selbst für DICE und 9.XXXs braucht man einen guten Chip - ich hab auch schon einige DICE gekühlte gesehen, die an den sub 10s scheiterten, stellenweise sogar langsamer als mein KoKü-Bench waren.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz - mach Dampf Fr3ak, ich brauch endlich mal wieder einen würdigen Gegenspieler in der kompressorgekühlten Klasse
> Thilo soll mal nen 6850 für dich springen lassen, damit wir nen kleinen Wettkampf austragen können


Gebt mir ne KoKü, nen 6850 und nen gutes Board, und ich mache auch mit


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

E6850 und nen P35-Board kommt Weihnachten, erbitte KoKü zu dem Termin


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

Na dann steht es fest, 4rer KoKü gebenche am 27.12.07 ^^. Schon jemand ne Idee für nen Treffpunkt


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnte mitunter dann auch einen Phenom anbieten


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

Treffpunkt... Auf dem Lande soll es doch recht kühl sein, ich lade euch ein zu ner geselligen (kalten) runde 

Und wenn mein E6850 von ITpassion-de dann noch nicht frei ist, muss wohl oder übel mein P4 mal herhalten. Wollte eh mal ordentlich vCore draufgeben und mindestens die 5GHz @Netburst knacken


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte hier noch nen Sempron 3100+ und nen NF3 Board, die könnte man auch zum Mond jagen^^.
Also dann, Termin und Ort stehen, SOF, Fr3ak, wie siehts mit der KoKü aus?


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

Gnaaa, wenns danach geht - 2 XEON II mit 450MHz (bzw., falls einer nen Netzteil mit 6pin AUX Stedcker mitbringt, auch 2 XEON III 700MHz) wollen auf einen Asus XD-GLS in die Luft gejagt werden 

Wie passend, dass wir da gleicdh 2 KoKüs haben - entsprechend den 2 CPUs. Und nein SoF, dein Dual P3 System kommt NICHT unter die KoKü, das wird noch einige Jahre überleben


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2007)

Zu besagtem Termin bin ich wahrscheinlich in Las Vegas, wird also schwer


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

Mist... Wann hast du denn sonst Zeit? Idealerweise dann, wenn die Penryns draußen sind. Denn dann wird der E6850 für mich frei


----------



## jign (5. Oktober 2007)

Mh Darf man sich eurer OC Runde auch als außenstehender anschließen ? oder wollen die großen Jungs unter sich bleiben ?


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

Na, darfst gern mitmachen, nur ist der Platz im Garten leicht beschränkt 

KoKühler kommen allerdings first


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2007)

SoF schrieb:


> Thilo soll mal nen 6850 für dich springen lassen, damit wir nen kleinen Wettkampf austragen können



Wenn, dann lasse ich höchstens einen QX6950 springen


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn, dann lasse ich höchstens einen QX6950 springen


Kriege ich auch einen.
Ne, geb ihn lieber Olli, dann kann er SoF an die Wand benchen
@ Olli: Na dann, gut, nehmen wir nen anderen Terim.
@ Marbus: Wenns eng wird, ich stelle mein bescheidenes Heim auch zur Verfügung, wir haben nen rießen Keller, da sinds immer nur max 10 C°^^

EDIT: Nachdem ich gerade die PCGHW seite gelesen habe, und das mit dem Penryn gelesen habe, und an dein Post gedacht habe, weis ich wohl, was ihr für nen Penryn in der Redaktion habt.


----------



## jign (5. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn, dann lasse ich höchstens einen QX6950 springen


Jetzt wissen wir was in dem Päckchen von Intel war


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich seh schon, früher oder später brauchen wir hier auch sowas wie die AOCM


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

jign schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir was in dem Päckchen von Intel war


Ich war schneller


> Ich seh schon, früher oder später brauchen wir hier auch sowas wie die AOCM


Bin dabei^^


----------



## jign (5. Oktober 2007)

OMG das wäre dann bei uns die PCGHXOCM, und weil wir so Extrem sind PCGHXXOCM 

Das wäre aber wirklich eine super Sache vor allem würden wir wegen PCGH auch Sponsoren bekommen die die Kosten für uns senken.


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

Jop, zur Not kann ich aber auch nen Feuerwehrzelt organisieren. Nen Stellvertredenten Ortsbrandmeister als Vater, hat doch was ^^


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Oktober 2007)

Es darf auch ontopic gepostet werden. 

Gibt es beim E6600 bezügl. FSB noch Spielraum?


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte noch nen P2 266 im Angebot


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2007)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Es darf auch ontopic gepostet werden.
> 
> Gibt es beim E6600 bezügl. FSB noch Spielraum?



Danke für den Ontopic-Post 

Den FSB habe ich getestet bis 555 MHz. Es wäre also noch Luft nach oben. Allerdings hatte ich meinen E6600ES schon lange vor dem Release bekommen. Ich bin schon überrascht wie hoch er sich mit der Single-Stage takten lässt. Die B1 sind auch leider spürbar langsamer als die Retail-CPUs.


----------



## SoF (5. Oktober 2007)

(spätestens, eigentlich schon weit früher) seit ich fr3ak während der aocm auf meinem gigabyte übertakten hab sehen, denke ich, dass er einer der "besseren" in DE ist - er hat alles aus dem board geholt (ich hatte angst um mein board ), mehr ging wirklich nicht mit dem E2140 und LN2, denke ich.
er wird einer der wenigen sein, die mir wirklich die stirn bieten können im single stage bereich  für mich ist er mitlerweile mehr guter freund als "wettbewerb" von daher freue ich mich auf weitere berichte von ihm - es wird ne geile zeit hier, das forum ist noch jung, hat aber 2 der verrücktesten overclocker in deutschland an board


----------



## Kovsk (6. Oktober 2007)

SoF schrieb:


> das forum ist noch jung, hat aber 2 der verrücktesten overclocker in deutschland an board


Und auch einige/zumindest einen der zukünftigen


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Oktober 2007)

Ihr redet von mir als drittern im Bunde, nicht wahr?  Los, Männers, an die Billig-Luftkühlungen und Temp-Bereiche von 100°


----------



## SoF (6. Oktober 2007)

hmmm komisches post von mir gestern, ich glaub ich sollte nicht so tief ins glas schauen und dann posten - das hört sich komisch an ^^

mich würde verdammt interessieren, was der E2140 mit der Kokü macht - meiner schätzung nach sollte FSB 470-475 rauskommen, dann wird schluss sein. immernoch deutlich mehr als mein E2140 zu leisten im stande war - allerdings hatte ich auch ne gurke, die unter luft schon bei 380 FSB schlapp gemacht hat.


----------



## -=]MFM[=-Chaotie (16. Oktober 2007)

nettes Spielzeug nur leider für mich nicht geeeignet da auf reisen mit meine PC und zu CLANTREFFEN aber trotzdem top


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. Oktober 2007)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, früher oder später brauchen wir hier auch sowas wie die AOCM



Hä? [SIZE=-1]*Association of Ordinands and Candidates for Ministry* (*AOCM*) 
Wir beten zu den Hardwaregöttern u. danken für die Erfindung Kokü !



:sm_B-X:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/SIZE]


----------

